# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Cryptocoryne x willisii



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Araceae 
Continent Asia 
Region South-east Asia 
Country of origin Sri Lanka 
Height 7-20+ cm 
Width 7-15 cm 
Light requirements low-very high 
Temperature 20-30 °C 
Hardness tolerance very soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth slow 
Demands easy

There is some confusion about the name of this plant. It used (mistakenly) to be called Cryptocoryne nevillii, but this is the name of a species that has never been used in aquariums. Like many other Cryptocorynes, not much happens the first month after planting. But then it starts to grow, and willingly produces plenty of runners which form a compact group. See other Cryptocorynes for further information.

The information was taken from Tropica homepage.

Jeffrey


----------

